# Shooting Issues



## iamdigger0920 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a glock 23 , 40 Caliber and wife has a Sig Sauer 229 9 mm. 

When I originally purcahsed the Glock I loved it and could get nice patterns, now I am shooting low and to the left. I know this is a trigger control issue, which I cannot seem to fix no matter how much dry fire and practice I get in. I have also started getting a rasberry on the V in my right hand from shooting the glock. I was using a Hogue grip on it before , but have gone back to the base grip for now to see if that will get ride of the rasberry issue. 

Anyway looking for ideas or any tricks other people have tired to fix the trigger pull issue. I mentioned the Sig because now I find I shoot better with that. I hated the Sig at first because of its extra weight and for some reason I could not stand the beaver tail on that gun. Now I seem to like the estra weight, love the beaver tail, dont lik ethe trigger pull (no sweet spot have to let the trigger come all the way back affter each pull).


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

It might not just be trigger control, if you are shooting two handing you could be pushing/pulling/muscling the gun low and left with your support hand while anticipating recoil.

What model Sig 229 are you shooting? Not many of those have beavertail frames, if you don't like the reset you can add the Short Reset Trigger (SRT) and lessen the reset.

As for the Glock and the "raspberry" I can only assume you mean that your hand is getting reddened from recoil or is your hand turning into a fruit? How many cartridges are you firing each range visit that results in the fruit like symptom? If you're shooting a lot trying to work on your trigger control, yeah your hand might get irritated from the beating.

I'd suggest either:

Get a 9mm conversion barrel and magazines for the Glock and shoot some more
Get a .22 caliber conversion for the Glock and shoot more
Get another Sig.

When you go out shooting again, try shooting from a traditional bullseye type stance, one handed focusing on all the fundamentals (Natural point of aim, sight alignment, sight picture, breath control, and trigger squeeze) if you're still pulling low and left, it is a trigger control issue and not a support hand issue.


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

Maybe you can find a local instructor who can work with you on your grip.

Outside of that, if you feel the trigger is too heavy, perhaps you could get a 3.5-lb connector installed.

Lastly, maybe the Glock just doesn't fit you. I just ordered a Glock 19 and before I ordered it, I shot 3 other similar pistols. While I obviously preferred the 19, it was very interesting to see how different the other three felt in terms of in-hand feel and recoil. I didn't shoot any of them remarkably better than the others but that's probably because I'm just a newbie. :mrgreen:


----------



## iamdigger0920 (Jan 19, 2010)

*Thanks for input*

As for the question about the rasberry, I mean a red spot in my hand. I'll thry the one hand to see how that goes, as for number of rounds I usually shoot at least 100 rounds per visit. As for the 229 its the Elite

On the Glock comments, that is one of my worries that the GLOCK does not fit my hand right. I tried a lot of guns before I bought, the local store had a really good collection of rentals to try. When I bought it , it seemed the best fit. I worry as I shoot more it may not, and I did not think about how the glock is very hard to adjust the grip on it because its all one piece. Unlike the Springfield and other guns that you can augment the grip.

tumbleweed


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

iamdigger0920 said:


> As for the question about the rasberry, I mean a red spot in my hand. I'll thry the one hand to see how that goes, as for number of rounds I usually shoot at least 100 rounds per visit. As for the 229 its the Elite
> 
> On the Glock comments, that is one of my worries that the GLOCK does not fit my hand right. I tried a lot of guns before I bought, the local store had a really good collection of rentals to try. When I bought it , it seemed the best fit. I worry as I shoot more it may not, and I did not think about how the glock is very hard to adjust the grip on it because its all one piece. Unlike the Springfield and other guns that you can augment the grip.
> 
> tumbleweed


If the grip feels too loose to you, perhaps you could try some stick-on grips to add some girth.

After a little internet search, Robar offers some customization services for Glock grips. You can read about them here: http://www.robarguns.com/glock.htm


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

iamdigger0920 said:


> As for the 229 its the Elite





iamdigger0920 said:


> dont lik ethe trigger pull (no sweet spot have to let the trigger come all the way back affter each pull).


Well, I hate to tell you this, but the Sig Elite's probably have one of the shortest reset points available, as for the sweet spot, it's there you just need to find it.

I'm not trying to be insulting when I ask just so you know, but do you know hoe to determine when a trigger has reached it's reset point?


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Sell the Glock and by a M&P .40.:mrgreen:


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

A lot of people hold Glocks incorrectly with their support hand. What they tend to do (and I also used to do this) is to place the index finger of their support hand around the front of the trigger guard. Because of its squared off shape, it does look like this is what it was designed for. However, you should train yourself to use the more common two-hand hold and wrap your support hand around your shooting hand.

If this is you, try the proper hold and see if that doesn't get you where you want to be.


----------



## rednecksportsman (Jan 2, 2010)

TheReaper said:


> Sell the Glock and by a M&P .40.:mrgreen:


I'm with Reaper, shoot a M&P and use the glock for its only practical purpose, a paperweight.


----------



## TrapperTrent (Jan 10, 2010)

*" now I am shooting low and to the left"*

This sounds to me that you are doing what is called "Milking it". This generally happens when the shooter anticipates the recoil with a grip that is to light. It is the same problem I had when I first started shooting handguns. The reason you are probably not doing this with your Sig is that the Sig is only a 9mm that has mild recoil as compared to the Glock 23 (40 S&W). The 40 has a pretty good recoil and what I did to correct was firm up the stance by leaning into the shot a bit. You might naturally be arching your back by your shoulders ending up in a vertical line to the rear of your hips. This type of stance will just make the problem all the worse. Once you have concentrated on the stance, now go ahead and tighten up the grip on the gun. Last but not least, keep shooting the 40 cal until you have all the bugs worked out of what you are doing wrong and then switch back to the 9mm. When you go back to the 9mm will feel like shooting a powder puff gun.

Try those 2 pointers and I bet your patterns will tighten up no matter what gun you are shooting. It took the other members at the club to point out to me what I was doing wrong and when I concentrated on and implemented their suggestions I became a much better handgun shooter no matter what gun I was shooting. Lastly, you may want to invest in a great book called "107+ Handgun Accuracy Secrets". It is a fantastic book and when I became a member to the USCCA, it came free with my membership. Check it out at the USCCA web site at http://www.usconcealedcarry.com/

Best of shooting! Be safe.
Trent


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

iamdigger0920 said:


> I have a glock 23 , 40 Caliber and wife has a Sig Sauer 229 9 mm.
> When I originally purcahsed the Glock I loved it and could get nice *patterns*...[emphasis added]


"Patterns"? That comes from shooting a shotgun, not a pistol.
What you are trying to accomplish is a _nice small group_, not a "pattern."
To begin with, it doesn't really matter where on the target the group is, as long as it is on the target. Then, once you are consistent enough to put all of your shots into a nice small group, you can move the entire group to the center of the target by improving your technique.



iamdigger0920 said:


> [N]ow I am shooting low and to the left. I know this is a trigger control issue, which I cannot seem to fix no matter how much dry fire and practice I get in. I have also started getting a rasberry on the V in my right hand from shooting the glock. I was using a Hogue grip on it before , but have gone back to the base grip for now to see if that will get ride of the rasberry issue...


This problem is not an issue of how you are using your support hand, as one poster suggested, but rather of how you are pressing the trigger. You already know this.
I believe that you are _flinching_. You are anticipating the pistol's recoil and therefore jerking its trigger.
The cure for this is lots and lots of slow, careful, _dry-fire_ practice. Shooting will only make it worse.
Concentrate on a slow, gentle, careful trigger _press_, not a squeeze or a pull. Press straight back with the first pad of your finger. Watch your sights, and try to keep the pistol from moving at all.
Do that enough, and it will cure your problem.
The "rasberry" is another symptom of your flinch, I think. I believe that you may no longer be gripping the gun tightly enough, as you anticipate its recoil, so it slams back into your hand and twists a little, causing an irritation.
The cure is still dry-fire practice. Grip the gun in a "death grip" while you practice your trigger control. If the pistol quivers a little in your hand, that's _good_. Hang on tightly.


----------



## Allterrain (Feb 20, 2010)

I was having the same problem. Shooting low and to the left. It was driving my crazy. Just could not seem to get out of that grouping. I had a ex-police officer friend come over and see if he could see what I was doing wrong. I had just about decided that the sites were just off a bit. He caught my problem right off. I was not holding on to the pistol correctly with my left hand. Not sure how to explain what I was doing wrong but he moved my left hand down more over my firing hand---if that makes since. Basically teaching me the proper way to hold the gun. The problem went away immediately. I was more or less pulling the gun low and to the left every shot with my left hand, now my left hand supports and helps steady my right hand without trying to pull. If that makes sence.


----------

